# The twins are coming out!



## dbunni (Feb 6, 2011)

Just finished grooming and photographing these ladies.  While not really twins, these two sisters wanted to show off their finery!  At 3 1/2 months, boy are we excited! 

DustiBunni's Jewel of the Nile  "Jewel" ... Blue tort.






DustiBunni's Squeeze Me "Charmin"  ... opal.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a lot of hair!


----------



## Mea (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful Bunnies !!!!!


  ( Love Your rabbitry name !!  How appropriate for Angoras !)


----------



## dbunni (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks ... for the name.  It is actually a play on the kennel name I was raised with ... DustiAquers ... My dad said the original farm was just a dust ball some days!  The DA name has stood for a strong, quality  Weimaraner for almost 50 years.  We just changed the play on words ... and well .. the grooming shop is DustiDog!


----------



## DianeS (Feb 7, 2011)

They are gorgeous! What beautiful colors.


----------



## samanthaj (Feb 8, 2011)

we just got our first bunnies for dd 4h,she looks over my shoulder and says oh i want those kind! LOL


----------



## dbunni (Feb 8, 2011)

Tell her in 5 years!  We do not sell to youngsters around here.  The amount of angora rabbits heading into the rescue world is huge!  Last year, alone, I rescued 27 angoras, half of which could not be saved.  As a rule, we figure between 13-15 children are experienced and dedicated enough to handle an English coat.  If they want "fuzzy" we suggest starting with a fuzzy lop or jersey wooly.  Similar coat ... and easier to grow in when not taken care of properly.

Yes, I do have friends who sell to anybody ... but experience has taught me otherwise.  Sometimes a sale is not as important as the bunnies life.

Good luck in 4-h ... such an awsome organization!


----------



## samanthaj (Feb 8, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Tell her in 5 years!  We do not sell to youngsters around here.  The amount of angora rabbits heading into the rescue world is huge!  Last year, alone, I rescued 27 angoras, half of which could not be saved.  As a rule, we figure between 13-15 children are experienced and dedicated enough to handle an English coat.  If they want "fuzzy" we suggest starting with a fuzzy lop or jersey wooly.  Similar coat ... and easier to grow in when not taken care of properly.
> 
> Yes, I do have friends who sell to anybody ... but experience has taught me otherwise.  Sometimes a sale is not as important as the bunnies life.
> 
> Good luck in 4-h ... such an awsome organization!


oh,no we are just starting with some mutts! we bought silkies and frizzle chickens for 4h,researched and found some and then noone wanted them! not that we where really selling babies,the 4h here is leaned more towards market animals.i think if its something she really stays with,the raising animals for 4h, she would really like to get more into showing. so maybe in the next few years she may be ready for some more fancy bunnies!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 11, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS HOW CUTE IS THAT!!! I so want to get angora's some day!


----------

